# Cooper got neutered today



## afauth (Sep 1, 2009)

I need some advice. Cooper is 11 months old, he got neutered today, everything went well. They didn't think he'd need a cone head, I knew he would.....HE'S A GOLDEN, HE LICKS (he gives himself a bath every morning)! So I get him home and he's fighting his cone and it's actually too small and he can reach his wound. So I call......they want me to bring him back in for a bigger one. We get it, he for sure can't reach it now but he wants it OFF and he cries and cries like he is either in pain or his wound is itchy (cuz when I take the cone off he goes straight for his wound and won't give up....so I know it's not the cone). I think it's itchy. They gave him one pain med and said he only gets one per day for the next 3 days. They did let me give him some benedryl and it seemed to help, he was at least calm and didn't wimper. 

So my question is WHY can't he lick his wound? I thought that's how they heal themselves? And she said he can't lick it for 7 days!!!!! WHAT! Holy crap. I'm starting a new job and going back school to finish my degree next week! I am hoping for some sleep! I can't be drained next week! And I feel bad for him now, I didn't think he'd cry.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I didn't have to use the cone with either of my boys but if they are licking it will increase the chance of an infection. Hopefully the Benedryl will stop the itch and also make him sleepy. My guys sprang back pretty quick from their surgeries and after 3-4 days he will likely back to himself.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

There are stitches holding that incision closed. Licking and stitches do not mix. If he licks the incision, best case is that he will just get an infection, worst case would be that he destroys the suture and you end up with a gaping wound with infection deeper in the body. Moral of the story, keep the cone on him!


----------



## afauth (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you. I am going to give him the benadryl now so it kicks in by bed time. I figured once the wound isn't so fresh and fleshy it won't be as bad. I just wish I knew if it was pain or itchy but he seems to be more comfortable with the benadryl so I will keep doing that and give him his pain meds in the morning. He is eating and drinking just like normal and pottying. They said I could give him the benadryl 3x a day. I just feel so bad for him especially when he is crying. I've had dogs neutered before without this much issue. Is he just playing us or is it harder because he is older than 6 months old?


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

Skye didn't have a cone.. ^Spark^ didn't...^Tucker^ didn't...^Mulligan^ didn't....
no one I know personally had cones for being neutered...
^Mulligan^ had tumors taken out of his pancreatitis when he got cancer..no cone... He did have a band and a sling so I could help him get around...


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Hard to say why he's crying. Does he tend to be dramatic about other things? I do think younger dogs bounce back a little quicker (just because things aren't quite as mature), but I doubt that you would have noticed a huge difference had he been done a few months younger. Maybe he's still a little loopy from the anesthesia.

MTM-not all dogs need cones, you're right (in fact your experience is that of 95% of my clients). But a dog who licks his incision DEFINITELY needs a cone.


----------



## afauth (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes I totally have a lick-er dog. He licks us, he gives himself a bath every morning so when they wondered if he would need a cone I told them that he would. 

Iowa Gold--I wouldn't say he's dramatic about other things. He's 11 months old so still very much a puppy but I noticed that when I gave him the benadryl he calmed down and was able to sleep. Although we didn't get much sleep last night, he just couldn't get comfortable, whining, wimpering, etc. I do have to say that he is VERY much a determined dog and part of the whining might just be that he can't have what he wants and he is used to being able to kiss us on the face and show his affections. He's playful today but I'm still keeping him as mellow as possible. Hoping by Saturday he won't have to wear the cone all day. I made him a frozen kong and gave it to him today so he could enjoy some time out of the collar and keep him distracted enough to not lick. It worked for a good 45 minutes but now he's back to the collar.  It's his own fault really!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Those blow-up tubes from pet smart work. The vet can give you a apray to help with the licking.

PEanut butter on a chew or all over a toy will work to distract for a few minutes...


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

afauth said:


> Iowa Gold--I wouldn't say he's dramatic about other things. He's 11 months old so still very much a puppy but I noticed that when I gave him the benadryl he calmed down and was able to sleep. Although we didn't get much sleep last night, he just couldn't get comfortable, whining, wimpering, etc. I do have to say that he is VERY much a determined dog and part of the whining might just be that he can't have what he wants and he is used to being able to kiss us on the face and show his affections. He's playful today but I'm still keeping him as mellow as possible. Hoping by Saturday he won't have to wear the cone all day. I made him a frozen kong and gave it to him today so he could enjoy some time out of the collar and keep him distracted enough to not lick. It worked for a good 45 minutes but now he's back to the collar.  It's his own fault really!


Was he sent home the same day as the neuter? A LOT of dogs are whiny for the first 24 hours or so after anesthesia. Glad the benadryl helped!


----------

